# Tom Cruise gets publically ridiculed at last!!!!!



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/film/4107922.stm

I thought it was hilarious. Apparently Cruise is pressing charges for assault. This whole thing is hilarious. Apparently many Americans don't think so.


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

I am not a huge Tom Cruise fan, but I thought he handled that pretty well compared to MANY people these days. He was calm, and ended up making the reporter look dumb. Tom Cruise looked him in the eye like a man and asked why he would do something that dumb. The reporter looked like a fool at the end.

How would you react in front of live TV if someone did that to you? I would have been less civil.

Just my opinion...


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

I can't believe we're discussing this. Personally I thought it was a shit joke. I think cruise handled it well probably like I would, just remain calm and make the guy look like a fuck wit. If you react in situation like that, like i personally would have wanted to, by smacking him one, you would be the one facing assault charges.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

If you're a buncha drunks at a pool party or something, maybe there's some humor to be found in such foolishness. I just watched the video. I didn't see the humor in it. Trying to get a reaction out of someone by throwing water in their face while they are caught unaware...at a premier, while giving an interview?

No, sorry, I know they have to expect things because they are public figures, but noone likes to be insulted.

It'd be like me saying, oh, you must have to be British to get something like that and make it funny. :twisted:

But I wouldn't say that.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Ha ha ! You DO have to be British to appreciate the humour in it. Even so, it wasn't that funny. It was to do with him being 'a little squirt'. We have a lot of shows over here that attempt to ridicule the rich, pompus or famous - and they deserve it, especially if you're banging Katie Holmes and _constantly_ telling everyone about it.

Besides, why didn't he just call down his lizard spacemen that is at the basis of his, cough, scientology, cough, cult, cough, religion, to sort it all out?

No, the americans would find this deeply _offensive_. Assault!!!!!, I hear them cry. :lol: It seems that you only have to look at an american in a 'funny way' to get charged with Murder. Jesus wept, the bloke who did it even got arrested. What is the world coming to ? Michael Jackson is given the remit to continue to sleep in the same bed as little boys, yet, oh my, squirt some water at Tom Cruise in ENGLAND, then ready the hangman ! And lest us not forget, I expect your great leader is fuming at Tom's assault, FUMING,...which is probably why he forgot to agree to give Africa any aid.

Forgive my rant. Actually, don't forgive me, because these puerile responses to things like this make me shake with rage - not that it takes much, but this is the one aspect of americans that really, really pisses me off. The self-righteousness of it makes me want to puke ! And I would, if my puke bucket wasn't already full to the brim.

I'm very poorly today so I'm allowed to say the following: America is a f******g s**t hole populated by a bunch of pathetic w******s who would have difficulty recognising their f*****g arse from their f******g elbow. And you all f******g know it as well, which is why everyone, including your allies, wishes America would sink into a pile of radioactive sludge for all eternity.

(Disclaimer - except for Terri and Janine, Rev and most of the rest of you)


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Self-righteousness! Self-righteousness!

For your entire post you get two :roll: :roll: and one :twisted: .

Now back to the Vomitarium for you.

Damn you love to rant.

(Since you edited, now I need to edit so mine doesn't look like I'm picking on the sick man.  )

RANT ON, MADMAN, RANT ON !!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I speak not of you, my pearl.

BUT, anyone who comes on this thread and disagrees with me about this is REALLY going to get it. And I mean *REALLY* get it. My previous rages will pale into insignificance to what you'll get in return. :evil: Be warned, my pool of fury is deeper than the Mariana Trench today. *BRING IT ON*!

Tomorrow I'll be alright I expect.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't think it's British humour, more slapstick than anything. It's like one of those retarded home video shows. I'm British and it wasn't fucking funny, k?


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Who cares if Cruise was offended. If I have to see one more picture of him and Katie Holmes kissing and snuggling on a magazine cover I'm gonna puke. They're both about as fake as you get. Did anyone hear that Katie Holmes is thinking of converting to Scientology? She says she's excited about learning about this new religion. :? KAtie Holmes, I don't have too many opinions about, but I do not like Tom Cruise. At all.


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> BUT, anyone who comes on this thread and disagrees with me about this is REALLY going to get it. And I mean *REALLY* get it.


I disagree, you pansy. Yeah, that's right...Bring it on. Right now.

Ok, now that you have realized I am just messin with ya, you can stop killing me in your mind.

I live in America, and agree with most of what you said above (their were many ***** in the message, so I didn't get all of it).

Here is the average American I cannot stand:

Any person who drives a HUGE SUV that has 18 stickers saying "God Bless America" and "Support our TRoops" on the back of it. The person is usually a woman in her mid 30s with 3 kids in the back on her cell phone, or a 70 year old man with a rifle in the back seat and an NRA sticker. The ribbon stickers are always so nicely arranged on the back. I know it's a decoration, not a statement. These are the same people that cut me off in the road in my small car, and ride my ass (and I drive fast). Yeah, they support our troops alright, but they couldn't give a sh*t about anyone of us here at home.

I know I am ranting about America a lot lately, but I can't help it. In the 90s, I thought America was the best. I was so proud to be an American. Now, I am almost sick to call myself one.

I just want to try to get across to other people in other countries that not ALL people here are like Bush. Unfortunately, as I said before, we are governed currently by a bunch of Texans who would rather pass laws about sex and stem cell research than about having an exit strategy from Iraq and saving our senior citizens from poverty.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Thank God (figuratively) for Martin. If I can rely on one person on these forums to keep the British end up its him. Seriously Martin has a lot of what is good about our country. If you want an example of a good thorough British chap, then Martin is that example.
Seriously though, I'm a member of another forum of totally different subject matter than this one, and I got torn to pieces by yanks for saying I found it funny. The general consensus in this country is that Tom overeacted, and his use of the word jerk was very funny. Seriously I think there may be some xenophobia behind some of the American reactions. I think some significant factions of America who are even afraid of ye old England, with it's water pistols and nihilistic comedy. Come on we went to Iraq with you, and sacrificed any chance of winning the Eurovison song contest, the least you can do is let us squirt the Cruisemeister in the face.

I still think it was funny. Although humour is fairly subjective, I'm still gonna' try and justify why it was funny. See I think yanks learnt Irony from us Brits, but they are still but aprentices to the noble art. They have bairly achieved their HND, whilst us Brits are about to recieve a noble prize for our work in the field. You see irony goes far beyond Chandler raising his eyebrows in Friends. This joke was ironic, in what I thought was a fairly obvious way. I mean it's so silly and slapstick that it's absurd. No elaborate 'Punk'd' style stunts, just a water gun in the face of one of the most vulgar conceited men in Hollywood. That's why it's funny, because it's totally lacking in imagination, and of such innocence, and they got Tom Crusie of all people.
Ok I suppose the irony wan't that complex, and the joke itself wasn't hilarious, but it deserves a chuckle.
Tom's reaction was classic though. 'Why would you do that?' 'Uhhhm cos' it's funny, and your very rich for no particular reason.' If someones just played a prank on you the last thing you do is ask them why they did it. At one point he holds the guys hands at one point, as if he was Jesus. Then he calls him a jerk, what the hell does jerk mean anyway? 
Or does it make you a 'hater', if you take the p*ss out of celebs. Come on it's not jealousy fuelled or anything, celebs do deserve/need to be ridiculed from time to time, and Saint Tom should have realised it. They deserve to be ridiculed from time to time because their position is so absurd. They earn millions through doing very litle indeed. I'm not saying they should relinquish their fame and fortune (I wouldn't), but at least they should be able to laugh at themselves considerably more than a street cleaner who earns minimum wage. 
I think Hollywood is the most wasteful comodity on the planet. Billions are spent on pseudo propoganda mind numbing pieces of sh*t, and the rest of the world has to lap it up for lack of a better alternative. There is a better alternative of course, in foreign cinema, but it's utterly choked by the hollywood drivel. No I'm not being pretentious arty farty here, most of the best films I've seen in my life have been foreign.

Still I'm sure some Americans must get the joke. I mean those South Park guys did far worse damage to celebs with Team America. The Jackass guys have effectively assualted many members of the public. America is home to some of the greatest and most sickening individuals on the planet, and all to often it's the sickening individuals who stand out.

This post wasn't aimed at any of the yanks on this forum, I love you all  .

That's the end of my vehement British discourse.


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Axel19 said:


> Come on we went to Iraq with you, and sacrificed any chance of winning the Eurovison song contest, the least you can do is let us squirt the Cruisemeister in the face.


Fair enough. You got us there.

But, next time, at least do it to someone who would lash out more so we can even be more entertained. Mike Tyson or Howard Dean would be much better targets of a water battle.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Why would you do something like that? It wasn't in the slightest funny. I spose it doesn't take very much to amuse some people. Tom cruise got squirted in the face with water LOL LOL. It doesn't get any better than this guys. I didn't realise britain suffered so badly from tall poppy syndrome, things must have changed since I've been there. Besides it's not like the prank actually brought him down a level, just embaressed him momentarily.

Oh, and I'm pretty sure americans partake in taking the piss out of their celebrities quite regularly. (I can't believe I'm sticking up for americans, I feel dirty). Dave Chapelle comes to mind. I saw his show for the first time the other day and he was putting shit on Samuel L. Jackson, quite funny.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

oh, Mike Tyson would be perfect. But what reporter would do that??

I agree with the comment about the people in their cars with American flags and ribbons plastered all over them. But what's funny is that after 9/11 EVERYONE around here had american flags on their car. Everyone. Yet now, I rarely see one. I see the ribbons all the time. I guess that's the in thing now. People switch their bumper stickers and magnets like they change their underwear. According to what everyone else has on their car. I need an emo that imitates puking. Yes I have many problems with Bush and this war. What amazes me is the parents whose children are over in Iraq dying are the biggest supporters of Bush. I think I hate him and the war barely affects me. Three more years.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

That chap was lucky that it was Tom and not Russell Crowe! I don't hink he would have got a "your a jerk!" response.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Martin has a lot of what is good about our country. If you want an example of a good thorough British chap, then Martin is that example


Dear lord, if someone can say something so kind about me despite my rantings and ravings, there is hope for us all !

:lol:


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Nah, wasn't that funny I must say... but if it was Pepper Spray it would have been f***ing hilarious. :twisted:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Aside from the American/British theme, I have to say, I found that clip hilarious. Not because Tom Cruise got squirted with water but the reaction of the guy whilst Tom is giving him a ticking-off. Reminded me of so many times I got a bollocking at school and had to look at my shoes in embarrassment. I think that was his aim though. To arrest the guy for assault well, that's f*cking ridiculous.

Channel 4 humour ie Dennis Pennis, Ali G, Trigger Happy, The Office (actually, that could just be British Humour, but I think this particular incident was C4) is always really funny to start with but has a limited shelf life. I found Ali G at first so funny I nearly peed my pants. Apparently didn't take off in America, like the Office. Us Brits love to take the piss, and because we all do it, no-one takes it personally.

Now, can we have a poll on whether we think the Tom/Katie thing is for real? If any one actually cares...

I, as far as Hollywood relationships can be, think it is real. That is, they think it is and will do until they split up three years down the line. But I'm all for true love and hope they don't and all that crap...


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Imagine - you got me laughing now.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

imagine what? I'm confused  :? :roll:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

aahhhhh............

I am such a donkey


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

G-funk, the American Ali.Gs were easily the best. That new fashion character he created was hilarious. He's so undertated.


----------

